# Motorcycle LED headlight project, pls help (sst-90)



## kirill_igum (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi, 

I'd like to use LED as an auxiliary headlight (or fog light). I chose LED because it doesn't take space. I ride a sport bike and I don't want to mount anything on the fairing or the fork. I will mount the led under the main headlight.

the intensity should be the same or more then H7 (1450 lumens, if i'm correct). 
luminus SST-90 is reasonably priced ($36 on avnet) and has a high output (1000-2250 lumens). 

Does anyone have an idea how to get the correct voltage and current? I was looking for voltage regulators on mouser but their regulators don't go beyond 6A.

are there lenses for SST-90 or i need a custom lens?

any help or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## deadrx7conv (Jun 17, 2010)

Your thought that LEDs don't take up space is incorrect. LEDs are small but need large heatsinks. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/276105

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=210775

You'll need a big heatsink and good airflow to cool an sst90 at 5a or 9a. 
You'll need to make it waterproof. 

You'll need 3 of these Solstice(P7 LED) to be equivalent to 1 sst90 at full power. 

http://www.visionxusa.com/LED-Solst...ATT_LED_POD_10o_NARROW_BEAM/product_info.html

The lights are 2x2x2" cubes. So, 3 would be 6" wide by 2" high by 2" deep plus mounting brackets. 

If you have a place to mount a chunk of heatsink aluminum that is 6x2x2 and stick the loan SST90 on it, waterproof it, install a driver in the same box, make it all work, figure out what reflector/lens to use.......... 

Your heat sink can be considerably smaller if you can mount the led/lenses... directly to a metal part of the motorcycle. This way, your bike frame is the heat sink. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=17
Homemade/modified flashlight forum is a good read. I'd consider reading every thread in the 1st 5-10pages of that forum. 

And, member Chelboed has some great buildups in the bike forum:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=86

You might be better off with 1/2 dozen XPGs in a horizontal bar. 

Happy reading and good luck building.


----------



## kirill_igum (Jun 17, 2010)

thank you. this was very informative. it will take me a while to digest the information.


----------

